# interesting but true quote



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Too many people overvalue what they are not and undervalue what they
are.

-- Malcolm Forbes (1919-1990) American Publisher


----------



## DSM (Aug 15, 2005)

You can only what you can! 

Why worry what other people think when you can never be sure.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

^ You've got a point DSM. 

I like that quote. It's a good one to think about. :thanks


----------



## rohit_best_friend (Sep 4, 2005)

Positive thinking means...for example to describe the word "depression" u can use the phrase "less comfortable". becoz that phrase contains a positive word "comfortable"....So I advise you my friend to change your identity from "Anxiety28" to something else. You dont have to get angry my friend. It was just my view on "Positive thinking".


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

rohit_best_friend said:


> Positive thinking means...for example to describe the word "depression" u can use the phrase "less comfortable". becoz that phrase contains a positive word "comfortable"....So I advise you my friend to change your identity from "Anxiety28" to something else. You dont have to get angry my friend. It was just my view on "Positive thinking".


What? What do you mean angry? What do you mean change my name? Buddy, I didn't say anything angry or offensive here. :stu


----------



## rohit_best_friend (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh sorry dear...i never meant to disappoint u. forgive me. I was just doing "blah blah".


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

why drink and drive when u can smoke and fly


----------



## littlenonni (Sep 14, 2005)

"what you think,you become"


----------

